# JL 1000/1 says low voltage help



## freerider_4life (May 14, 2010)

I picked up a used jl 1000/1 and when i've hooked everything up, the lights on top are low v and the ohm light. I have it hooked to 4 gauge wiring. Everything was secure enough to run an alpine pdx600, direct swap to the jl 1000/1 and it doesn't seem to want to work. any thoughts?

Edit: I'm a complete noob by the way. I have basic understanding of car audio.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Assuming your load is 1.5 ohms or greater: Check it with no speakers connected. If the Low Ohms light is still on, there's a solid chance the amp is bad. The low ohms light comes on when output transistors fail, per Manville himself..


----------



## freerider_4life (May 14, 2010)

How do i ensure 1.5 ohms or greater? 

don't hate on the noob please, i'd love to read page upon page of material on car audio, but my midterms have more valuable material in my humble opinion. 

thanks!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

The 1000/1's output is rated at 1.5-4 ohms. It will normally work at lower and higher impedances, but with limited output.
To check the impedance, use a digital multimeter (if you don't have one, buy one or borrow one- you can get a cheapie at Harbor Freight for like $4). Put it on the lowest resistance setting, and put the test leads on your speaker wires with them disconnected from the amp- one lead per wire. If it reads lower than 1.5 ohms (DC Resistance at rest) then there's your problem- you'll need to rewire your sub(s) for a higher impedance if possible, or use different sub(s) with the correct impedance for the amp. If it's higher than 1.5, power the amp up again with nothing connected to the output and see if the yellow/orange light still comes on.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Tell us what subwoofers you are running and maybe we can help.


----------



## freerider_4life (May 14, 2010)

wow you guys are the friendliest i've ever come across on a forum lol, i really appreciate it. 

I solved my own problem, it was my own fault. My power wire before the inline fuse was corroded and it wasn't letting enough power get through. I cleaned it up and the system fired right up! I blew my fuse about 4 minutes in to some pretty heavy bass. so i'm off to get a new fuse tomorrow and hopefully i don't go through the same issue

And for the record in case anyone's interested

Clarion vx709 double din
audio research wiring kit
jl 1000/1 amp
jl 12w7 woofer

stock bose am for the stock mids and tweets

I'm looking for recommendation's on aftermarket mids and tweets, 6.5'' 
I listen to it all, rock, hiphop, metal, some techno 

thanks again guys


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

We also now know why your PDX fried too. Low voltage is bad for amps.

Hard lesson.


----------



## freerider_4life (May 14, 2010)

Well the pdx turned on today but only one of the lights came on. Think there might be hope?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

With any luck, its OK!


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

No power to blowing fuses. Doesnt sound good.


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

Any chance you're in Hamilton OH? If so I'll be up in that area (By Union Center) tomorrow and I could help you out if you'd like.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I think the problem may be that cheap amp kit you are using as your wires should NOT have corroded to the point that you werent getting any power through them and now that you are you are blowing fuses...

Honestly for the little bit of money it costs and the amount you have invested into amps between the pdx AND the jl amp I think it would be worth your while to at least switch to something like knukonceptz or even the cheap phoenix gold amp kits you can find on amazon and re do your power wiring in the car


----------



## bgjuliuszx7 (May 20, 2010)

It says low voltage because you are runing a true 1000 watt amp in it needs a larger than 4ga wire to draw power.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

bgjuliuszx7 said:


> It says low voltage because you are runing a true 1000 watt amp in it needs a larger than 4ga wire to draw power.


Not true, 4 gauge is fine.


----------



## cam5860 (Jun 2, 2009)

4 Gauge will pull a 100 amps fine all day long. That amp should not over heat on 4 gauge power wire. Max amp draw on 4 gauge power wire is a 150 amps.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah 4 gauge should be PLENTY for that amp, One thing that nobody seems to ask but I think it is a problem with that amp kit...It may NOT be true 4 gauge wire and it surely should NOT have corroded to the point that it was getting no voltage across it

I have seen plenty of cheap 4 gauge amp kits that the actuall wire inside of the insulation couldnt have been bigger than 8 gauge at best and was probably closer to 10 guage


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

cam5860 said:


> 4 Gauge will pull a 100 amps fine all day long. That amp should not over heat on 4 gauge power wire. Max amp draw on 4 gauge power wire is a 150 amps.


You shouldn't try to draw more than 100A through 4 AWG (real, copper 4 AWG)... 150A is 2 AWG territory. 200A is 1/0 AWG Territory.

The 4 AWG may not burn up with 150A but it will drop voltage and affect performance.


----------

